# General DNR Regulation/Rule Questions



## MIDirtGuy (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the input. We'll keep it responsible and within the limits for possession for everything!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

DirtySteve said:


> The law says you cannot even grow marijuana in a place that is visible from a public space.....much less smoke it.
> 
> Attorney general issued a statement right after the law was passed that in a vehicle or on a porch visible from public space would not be allowed. Ofcourse as with any law you are allowed to have your day in court.
> 
> ...


I did not know about the attorney generals statement but I agree with the rest. I sure didnt see any enforcement this year on keeping those plants out of sight even though that is expressed in the written law.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Once upon a time in at least one community....Nothing was said/concerned about a visible plant in a window , until it disappeared.


----------



## Cptncor84 (Dec 23, 2019)

We had a discussion with a LEO about booze consumption and what is private land and he pretty much said to drink/shoot/ride quad without helmet and make your own rules you needed a high fence as to not let the public in. Kinda strange spin to your own private property for sure.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

If smoking left handed cigarettes on the ice makes you a criminal, consider me Al Capone.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Ieatshrooms said:


> If smoking left handed cigarettes on the ice makes you a criminal, consider me Al Capone.



Mushrooms too? 🙄


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Chessieman said:


> Mushrooms too? 🙄


I only tried that in combination with ice fishing one time. It was in July of around 2005 or so. Spudded my way out to about 30 FOW because the ice seemed sketchy. For some reason people had their boats out on the ice. That made me laugh. Then the fish laughed. My marcum laughed. Figured it was time to pack it in about then. Don't really recommend.


----------

